# New from Victoria....



## Dave (Jan 6, 2011)

turning in work on the 22nd for my EA. Got initiated in October, started studing in november..... I am excited....nice to meet eveyone here!

Dave


----------



## Benton (Jan 6, 2011)

Grats! Poke around, this is a great source of Masonic information. Enjoy your journey!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas, Bro. Dave!!

Please keep us up to date with your progress.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome Bro. Dave!!


----------



## peace out (Jan 6, 2011)

Howdy, Dave


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2011)

hello to all of you.  thanks for the warm welcomes...I look forward to a long journey.  I will be the 14th Master Mason in my family.  I cant wait to start learning the next phase....


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2011)

Dave said:


> hello to all of you.  thanks for the warm welcomes...I look forward to a long journey.  I will be the 14th Master Mason in my family.  I cant wait to start learning the next phase....


 
That's awesome!


----------



## Dave (Jan 23, 2011)

well the 22nd came and went....I am now a Fellow Craft. Originally, my teacher wanted to do two weeks...and then do the Masters.  However, I think we settled on the 19th of next month.  My wife got me a ring....my grandfathers was too small...and I wish to preserve it in its original state since it was also his wedding ring.  However, my Ring came in this weekend. I haven't seen it except to order it online....but i taped the box shut and plan to give it to my teacher tomorrow so he can give it to  my uncle to present it to me when I am raised.   I cant wait to start learning tomorrow....I am really looking forward to stepping into the shoes of the many great men... Master Masons that have been such a blessing in my life.


----------

